# Working in Spain



## johnsona15 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi all,
I am planning to come to Spain on a gap year and will stay in Spain for about 3 months. My question is, will I be able to find under-the-table, cash-in-hand jobs to support myself while in Spain. I am an accomplished violinist and violist, would it be viable to expect to make at least a little bit of money teaching music? How about teaching private English classes (I am a native English speaker, and know a great deal about grammar)? Finally, would I be able to make money, say, working construction, or would I be able to get a tourist job? Overall, I'm just wondering if there is any way I could work off the books and make enough to live on (or if those jobs are even available)?
Thanks,
Dougie


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

johnsona15 said:


> Hi all,
> I am planning to come to Spain on a gap year and will stay in Spain for about 3 months. My question is, will I be able to find under-the-table, cash-in-hand jobs to support myself while in Spain. I am an accomplished violinist and violist, would it be viable to expect to make at least a little bit of money teaching music? How about teaching private English classes (I am a native English speaker, and know a great deal about grammar)? Finally, would I be able to make money, say, working construction, or would I be able to get a tourist job? Overall, I'm just wondering if there is any way I could work off the books and make enough to live on (or if those jobs are even available)?
> Thanks,
> Dougie


You can't stay longer than 90 days and it's illegal for you to work, end of story.

There is mass unemployment in Spain, so even if you were entitled to work, the chances are slim.

Why take the risk of severe legal repercussions?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

johnsona15 said:


> Hi all,
> I am planning to come to Spain on a gap year and will stay in Spain for about 3 months. My question is, will I be able to find under-the-table, cash-in-hand jobs to support myself while in Spain. I am an accomplished violinist and violist, would it be viable to expect to make at least a little bit of money teaching music? How about teaching private English classes (I am a native English speaker, and know a great deal about grammar)? Finally, would I be able to make money, say, working construction, or would I be able to get a tourist job? Overall, I'm just wondering if there is any way I could work off the books and make enough to live on (or if those jobs are even available)?
> Thanks,
> Dougie


Perhaps.
Do you have contacts here? Do you speak Spanish?If not I don't know how you're going to get the clients in just three months.
As a qualified experienced English teacher myself I find it offensive that people who speak English and know a lot of grammar think they can "teach" English, but someone might pay you 6€ the hour to do so.
Teaching music I think would be more difficult, who to, where, what language, how would you get the clients? Do you know anything about teaching music? The methods here are very theoretical, which isn't to say a more hands on touch isn't acceptable, just not the norm.
Of course it would be totally illegal and you'd be living off a country, not in it...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

johnsona15 said:


> Hi all,
> I am planning to come to Spain on a gap year and will stay in Spain for about 3 months. My question is, will I be able to find under-the-table, cash-in-hand jobs to support myself while in Spain. I am an accomplished violinist and violist, would it be viable to expect to make at least a little bit of money teaching music? How about teaching private English classes (I am a native English speaker, and know a great deal about grammar)? Finally, would I be able to make money, say, working construction, or would I be able to get a tourist job? Overall, I'm just wondering if there is any way I could work off the books and make enough to live on (or if those jobs are even available)?
> Thanks,
> Dougie


Six million plus Spaniards are unemployed. People work legally and pay taxes teaching music and English.
Do you really want to take advantage of these people just so you can enjoy three months in Spain?
It's illegal to work on the black and imo immoral.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:closed_2:


rule 13


----------

